# Frame pump on TCR



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Very gauche, I know, but small pumps don't work and I don't like being stranded. If you agree, what kind of frame pump are you using? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

rcnute said:


> Very gauche, I know, but small pumps don't work and I don't like being stranded. If you agree, what kind of frame pump are you using? Thanks for any suggestions.


Best suggestion I can give you is buy the CO2 (sorry dont know how to do subscripts) hand held pumps. Much easier to use wont spend an hr by the side of the road killing yourself to inflate a tire. Carry 2 of the little bullet looking things with you in a saddle bag or jersey pocket and when you do it a blow out your good to go in like 5 min. I learned my lesson the hard way, 40 miles from town, in the rain, out by myself with a frame pump. First thing I did when I got home was hit up the LBS for some of those little guys myself. Just my $.02, do what you feel but if you do go with the pump enjoy your flat tire work outs. 
Deastin


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

rcnute said:


> Very gauche, I know, but small pumps don't work and I don't like being stranded. If you agree, what kind of frame pump are you using? Thanks for any suggestions.


I have a Barbieri CarbOne on my TCR Composite. It is mounted on the water bottle cage. It is a mini and it works. My Top Peak pocket master blaster is also a mini and does not work particularly well. Huge difference between those 2 minis.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

*Zephal HP classique works fine!...*

Zephal HP works fine .... on my alu TCR medium frame... stapped under the top tube...

well those new fancy shape carbon frames are not really designed for that!


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Road Morph*

I've got a Topeak Road Morph with Gauge mounted under the top tube. It's got a little foot that pops out and a little handle that pops out so it is almost like a floor pump. All I can say is that while a little heavier than other pumps, it works amazingly well, as well as any floor pump. It is the only roadside pump I have ever used that I can get the tire to 110 to 115 p.s.i. (and the guage says so) with ease. When my floor pump goes or needs to be replaced, probably will not bother because the Road Morph is that good.


----------

